# XXX-Rated. This is Nasty!



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is what Ethanol does to some fuel lines. No wonder the engine (4hp Evinrude) would not crank.

This stuff was in the fuel line. Actually, this is part of the inner liner of the fuel line.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

That is nasty...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Our fearless leaders have it figured out for us huh? WOW!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

now their talking about using algae in our fuel...greeeaaattt!!


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep, willing to bet thats why my 35 Evinrude crapped out today. I thought my son had drained the tank for his dirt bike months ago and I was pleasantly surprised to find a half tank in there when I went to fill up today. That pleasant surprise was short-lived when the motor crapped out a mile north of Hwy 90.

I was hoping for something simple like fouled plugs or bad fuel pump. Might as well throw in a carb cleaning to go with it. Great.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That was one of the first things that came out when ethanol was introduced into gas. Change your fuel lines to ethanol safe ones.:thumbup:


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I see this nearly every day in my service department. Ethanol can create a serious problem!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Why I won't fish in an older IO boat.*

I wonder how many people have been killed by gas leaking form lines destroyed by Ethanol? You can bet there have been some, maybe even many. I've seen several boat explosions, even experienced one myself. 

Now days I much prefer OBs and diesel IBs.


----------

